# Westwater Stand Up



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Seth had a vision to take a few days off mid week and rally a crew to Westwater on the Colorado River for some stand up paddling. Great crew, great water, great weather.

Hobie gettin er done

YouTube - Stand Up Paddling Westwater Canyon Coloradokayak.com

Seth in Skull

YouTube - Skull Rapid on Stand Up Boards Coloradokayak.com

The best paddle out( or lack of ) ever

YouTube - Westwater Canyon Paddle Out Coloradokayak.com


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Here is a great "worse case scenario" of Matt. He was fine and got right back up for more...........

YouTube - Westwater Canyon SUP


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I can't tell, what rapid is that on the last video?


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

I think they call it Little Hummer, just after the first big long rapid ( Marble) in the canyon


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Was he going for the kickflip off that pourover?-sick. Looked like it gave him a chunder...or two,couldn't tell from the short clip


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*SUP*

It looks easy and everyone will love it. Or, you should grab a glass boat and master that first. At least they're falling in deep water, could you imagine falling in the Ark at 700 cfs. I would rather dive onto my driveway (dry). Less damage. You're funding one guys hobby, it's the best thing for our sport. Mountainbuzz will soon be SUPbuzz. Just kiding. Just egging on the vocal 1%. Why didn't Striding take off, guys are running Class V doing that?


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

It is not that hard and most everyone who tries it loves it. We had 11 Stand Up Paddlers on this trip ( 9 of which are long time kayakers too ) then 2 new surfer/paddlers that were on the river for the first time and did great, and had a blast. 

Deep or shallow water is fine either way. You can use different size fins ( smaller for shallow runs ) or no fins at all and run rivers below 300 cfs just like in a plastic kayak. 

These boards are designed specifically to stand on. Striding is standing up on a SIT down inflatable kayak. Not as fun.

Fun and safe is the key, SUP can be both, but surely not for everyone.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

I still don't get it...I can understand surfing the Glenwood hole, but what's the point of eating shit all the way down the river? At least striders can boof. And tubers make it look better, and they have a halfway decent chance of getting through a class 3 rapid still attached to their vessel.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Classic..... 

I remember when snowboarding was brand new. People were falling , eating it, and boarding was not allowed at any ski resort in the US. Then with time, folks got better, way better, so did the equipment and it soon became mainstream and now is a huge, huge industry. 

The goal of kayaking is to run lines right side up, but sometimes you go over and have to roll up. And some times you swim. We all have.

With stand up paddling it is the same goal. Try to stay on your board, you may fall down, but get back up, if you swim hop back on and keep paddling.

There are runs you can do all day with out fallilng, just like there are kayak runs you can do with out going upside down and having to roll. 

It was super cool to watch stand up paddlers in Westwater make it through rapids successfully, meaning not falling. Every rapid was done clean by some, except Sock it to me. That one is tricky. 

We all had fun, that is the key to a good day of paddling


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

Were you guys camped at black rocks on Friday night? We saw a lot of the stand up boards going back and forth, we were at #6.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Nope, the ranger did say there are a lot more stand up paddlers on Ruby and Westwater each month.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Any of you SUPer's want to go run the black canyon next weekend? If not, maybe we can just wait till next spring and go run the Source, USB, or SSV. LOL


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm a real kayaker yes I'm a real kayaker all you other kayakers are just imitating so won't the real kayakers please sit down, please sit down, please sit down. 

Innertubing, supping, canoeing, and rafting are all super great ways to get out on the river and float through some great scenery. Kayaking is superior to all of these craft when it comes to running anything harder than class IV. Kayakers can explore further, harder, more quickly, and with more safety than any other craft on the water. With the current decline of our sport I guess we won't have to worry about overcrowding on anything more difficult than Westy. SUP on Westy seems fun. So does a pool toy, and I'm sure your lines and flip rate would improve on either craft with just a little practice. Have fun.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Until someone SUPs Metlako I'm gonna have to give innertubes a slight edge in the tubes vs. SUP debate. 

SUP looks pretty fun but I guarantee I won't be buying a $1500 board to make class II interesting. I might rent one once to take down Westy or surf the Glenwood wave but I don't see the allure of doing it all the time. Nothing against those who enjoy SUPing I just don't think it's in my future. I can make class IV interesting in my creekboat by trying to catch more eddies and hit cool ferries. 

If SUP takes off and becomes a mainstream sport I'm going to write a case study that I will sell to business schools entitled "How one declining active sports industry developed an entire new sport to stop declining participation and sales." Title needs work but I'm very curious to see how this experiment pans out for the industry.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Cutch.... Nick W would know the feasability of conversion rates of ex kayakers, now tubers ,staying upright in rapids on class 4 and above........ 

Whitewater Tubing:: Tube Rentals and Sales in Boulder, Colorado

I think the jist of this is a new paddling option for folks to try. Not a replacement of kayaking, but I love your rap song....... You could be the new Weird Al........Earl


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

How the hell do they sell those things for $1500? Is there something super special about those boards, isn't it just foam and plastic?

I think I will go with the $5 innertube and maybe if I want to go high class, get a second tube to hold my cooler full of busch heavy.

In that last video it also look like the most dangerous aspect of the sport almost became a reality, having a rope tied to you and having the board and you go on opposite sides of a rock seems like a recipe for disaster.
-Tom


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

Cutch - I'm in tears right now. hahaha. We've got one on you, though - we are real kayakers AND real paddle-boarders... that give us one more notch to being real "paddlers" hahaha... (am I stirring the pot yet?)

To answer the other question: I wish I could do a kick-flip off a pour-over... I was trying to boof the right corner, but ate S#$t before getting to the lip... I haven't bee re-circed in a while... good to experience that one without a kayak in there with me. hahaha.

Matt


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

bvwp1 said:


> Here is a great "worse case scenario" of Matt. He was fine and got right back up for more...........


I dunno that the fact that he very fortunately face planted just to the side of the pourover and not right on top of it constitutes worse case scenario.

I might even call that best case scenario seeing as he didn't break his face on the rock and came out of the hole.

I wouldn't be one to discourage an activity just because there's the possibility of breaking one's face, but I do a little surfing in the sea and come off the board in lots of ways I wouldn't want to in the river.

That being said, my wife and I were down at the beach a few months ago and a huge swell was in and there were some guys on sup's killing it.

Strange the amount of hype this "new" sport has been generating. It's like every enthusiast right now is hawking some accessories. I think the difference with snowboarding and some other spin-offs is that usually people want to protect it like a "secret spot."

You guys seem to be taking more of an Amway approach.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

All I know is that we SUP'ed Westwater several weeks before Earl's most recent trip and it was one of the most fun times I've had on that run. Everyone wanted to be on the boards. It was very challenging for me through the main rapids and i swam a lot.

SUP will never replace kayaking for me and my goal with it is not to run hard class 4 or 5 but just to have fun in a different way in an element I love to be on - the river.

The sport is dangerous in terms of falling on rocks from a height - be careful, I have definitely gotten banged up here and there. Matts coulda beat the hell out of his face with inches of difference.

I'm pretty perplexed by people comparing it to roller- or snowler- blading....those are lame, dorky sports. SUP is the origins surfing, the roots and of pretty much every cool outdoor sport we do.

And I have never seen any SUP'er say it's 'better' than kayaking or anything - they are not really comparable beyond that they are on the river - which is what it's all about.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Just like kayaking, we are all kayakers here right , it can be dangerous but you prepare for that in advance.

Leash- attached to a qr belt on a rescue vest for easy releasing.

Helmet- Of course, you can wear a face mask too as many kayakers do, but no need if you are running moderate water.

Padding- Sure why not. As kayakers, we wear elbow, shoulder, compression pads etc... You can do the same with SUP if you feel fit. Wetsuits help with padding a lot.

Groups- Paddle with a group so you can watch out for one another.

Ability- Stay within your ability level and paddling is safe and fun

I agree with Meng, no one is saying SUP is replacing kayaking. But man is it fun. I kayaked 80 plus days this year and SUP about 40. I personally had a lot more fun on the SUP. But I did keep it on falt water, class 1, class 2 and class 3. Westwater and Brown's being the biggest runs. That is plenty hard for me for now. But folks will push it for sure.

I am now stand up paddling more with my older kayaking friends, than I am kayaking now with my kayaking friends......Many seem to have the same interest.

Anyhow good fun..........


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

A buddy just posted this on facebook. I want to try SUP, so don't get me wrong, but found this funny.


----------



## stankboat (Mar 30, 2005)

The canyon looks much less dusty after that frenzy of river sweeping. Did y'all get a special "maid's rate" on your permit, since you were cleaning and all?
If you need some more practice, young Danielson, Mr. Miyagi's driveway is quite dirty.


----------



## cnacc (Jun 6, 2006)

Interesting to see how people feel about this. In the world of surfing many surfers are anti SUP. The feeling is that many of the people getting into it don't really know what they are doing and are just jumping on the new(although not so new) craze. Because of this they are dangerous. They paddle around outside and hog waves and most don't have the skills to control a board in a crowded lineup. Orange County has banned SUP's except for in designated areas because of this. 

I am a surfer and I am still not so sure about SUPing in the river. I can see where some want to challenge themselves by trying something new so that’s cool. I haven’t tried it so I can't really say. I have surfed play holes on a regular board and it is fun, but just paddling down the river I still don’t get it. As long as people are having fun and enjoying the river then who really cares you don’t have to try it if you don’t want to.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

It seems cool, just like rafting or any other mellow river activity, but I guess I am looking more to scare the shit out of myself these days, maybe I'll start SUPing when I get as old as Joe Keck.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Seems like SUP is more of a flatwater sport. It looks a little silly to SUP whitewater over class II. 

I sorta resent the fact that it is all in my face evertime I go on the buzz or boatertalk. At least boatetalk relegated it to it's own forum. Perhaps the buzz should too.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

latenightjoneser said:


> I sorta resent the fact that it is all in my face evertime I go on the buzz or boatertalk. At least boatetalk relegated it to it's own forum. Perhaps the buzz should too.


I'm with joneser. It certainly appears to me that every SUP related post on the 'buzz is from someone who is affiliated with the paddlesports industry and has something to gain by promoting this new (and probably high profit margin) craft. 

Rather than complain about the covert marketing most people just take the more hilarious route and refer to it as "rollerblading/snowlerblading of the river" which is awesome.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

doublet said:


> I'm with joneser. It certainly appears to me that every SUP related post on the 'buzz is from someone who is affiliated with the paddlesports industry and has something to gain by promoting this new (and probably high profit margin) craft.
> 
> Rather than complain about the covert marketing most people just take the more hilarious route and refer to it as "rollerblading/snowlerblading of the river" which is awesome.


Geeze, how old are you guys, 10? You're probably too young to remember the transition from skiing to snowboarding. Now, it is a sport unto its own. Just like SUP may evolve into a sport unto its own. Why are all you guys so afraid of it? Take backcountry for example. Snowboards are cool and all, but very limited in a backcountry setting. Just like SUP's have some limitations. The resorts are crawling with snowboarders, just like many class I & II rivers may become clogged with SUP'ers. You'll just have to deal with it. Run your class V+ and quite crying already. I'm not a big fan of the snowboard invasion, but I deal with it.

Skyman


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

All I know is I was done kayaking for the summer, the good stretches were done and the boat was put away. I was mtn biking and hiking. Then I got a couple of SUPs, and I have gone to the river every day I can since. Just one guy's experience.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

Skyman said:


> Geeze, how old are you guys, 10? You're probably too young to remember the transition from skiing to snowboarding. Now, it is a sport unto its own. Just like SUP may evolve into a sport unto its own. Why are all you guys so afraid of it? Take backcountry for example. Snowboards are cool and all, but very limited in a backcountry setting. Just like SUP's have some limitations. The resorts are crawling with snowboarders, just like many class I & II rivers may become clogged with SUP'ers. You'll just have to deal with it. Run your class V+ and quite crying already. I'm not a big fan of the snowboard invasion, but I deal with it.
> 
> Skyman


fyi most of what's said on here is in jest

I don't think anyone is really all that anti-sup - it's more that we're anti posts about sup from industry insiders who sell sup products

btw - a few years back they invented something called a split board - I was too young to drive when it came out, but I think you can even put skins on the two halves just like touring gear


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Matt J said:


> fyi most of what's said on here is in jest
> 
> I don't think anyone is really all that anti-sup - it's more that we're anti posts about sup from industry insiders who sell sup products
> 
> btw - a few years back they invented something called a split board - I was too young to drive when it came out, but I think you can even put skins on the two halves just like touring gear


Well, hopefully my post didn't come across as too negative. I was trying an attempt at being jestful myself. Tough on the intardweb.

I have some friends that have split boards. They do o.k., but not even close to pins or randonee. Works great if everything is down hill.

Skyman


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

I don't understand why anyone thinks we stopped making fun of snowboards. It is my job to diss any craft that is not my own. At least until the moment I own said craft.

Have you heard how a snowboarder introduces himself/herself?

"Whoa...sorry dude."


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Denver Post Article on SUP: Stand-up paddlers seek acceptance - The Denver Post


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, you know it's for real when it's happening in MIssoula! Driving back from lunch, across the ClarkFork, two SUP's enjoying a gorgeous fall day. Man, I need to quit my job.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 1, 2005)

*Eisbach River*

after reading through this post I came across this picture my friend took while in Germany last month. Eisbach River, Munich. Surfers, 4 - Kayaks, 0.

Not SUP but makes you think.


----------



## floyd (Nov 8, 2009)

i know this is probably inappropriate and if so i'm sure admin will remove it; but i just wanted to alert people to look in the classifieds section here, under 'rafts and accessories,' if in the market for an inflatable SUP. i'm selling my C-Mac ATB ...

---- end of commercial intrustion ----


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

The inflatable Cmac? I will ask around. Im sure it will sell fast.


----------



## floyd (Nov 8, 2009)

hobie said:


> The inflatable Cmac? I will ask around. Im sure it will sell fast.


You would think ... but no love yet. hopefully, it'll happen. i mean, the ULIs cost $1400, making this a steal!


----------

